# Test for Dementia



## corazon (Sep 14, 2005)

Test for Dementia

Below are four (4) questions and a bonus question. You have to answer them
instantly. You can't take your time, answer all of them immediately. OK?
Let's find out just how clever you really are.

Ready? GO!!! (scroll down)

First Question:

You are participating in a race. You overtake the second person. What
position are you in?


















Answer: If you answered that you are first, then you are absolutely wrong!
If you overtake the second person and you take his place, you are second!

Try not to screw up in the next question.
To answer the second question, don't take as much time as you took for the
first question.

Second Question:
If you overtake the last person, then you are...?























Answer: If you answered that you are second to last, then you are wrong
again. Tell me, how can you overtake the LAST Person?


You're not very good at this! Are you?



Third Question:
Very tricky math! Note: This must be done in your head only.


Do NOT use paper and pencil or a calculator. Try it.



Take 1000 and add 40 to it. Now add another 1000. Now add 30. Add another
1000. Now add 20. Now add another 1000
Now add 10. What is the total?


Scroll down for answer.














Did you get 5000?

The correct answer is actually 4100.


Don't believe it? Check with your calculator! Today is definitely not your
day. Maybe you will get the last question right?




Fourth Question:


Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono.
What is the name of the fifth daughter?



















Answer: Nunu?



NO! Of course not.
Her name is Mary. Read the question again



Okay, now the bonus round:
There is a mute person who wants to buy a toothbrush. By
imitating the action of brushing one's teeth he successfully
expresses himself to the shopkeeper and the purchase is
done.

Now if there is a blind man who wishes to buy a pair of
sunglasses, how should he express himself?



















He just has to open his mouth and ask, so simple.





KEEP THIS GOING TO FRUSTRATE THE

SMART PEOPLE















IN YOUR LIFE!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks, Corazon.

You have officially proved what I knew all along.....I am demented.


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2005)

I guess I am not demented no matter what my wife things. I got all of them right.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 14, 2005)

This should not be done till you consume  awhole pot of coffee im sure...I've seen it before but do you think I could get them right?  Thanks for reminding me


----------



## pdswife (Sep 14, 2005)

lol... well I got a few right...

BUT oh this is bad!!!...   I started to cut and paste this so 
I could show all my friends at DC!!!!!  I just knew they'd love it.    
Send in the men with white coats before I hurt myself!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Corazon, are you the one who created those smart-alec-IQtest questions?


----------



## corazon (Sep 14, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Hey Corazon, are you the one who created those smart-alec-IQtest questions?


 
Are you kidding?  I'm no smart-alec, I think I got one of the questions right!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 14, 2005)

Good one Corazon..........not as easy as I thought it was going to be.


----------

